# wally's reef



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

ok well i dont have anything in there yet just LR and sand. tank is 65g 48"x18"x17" acrylic tank. sump is from pro clear aquatic systems with built in skimmer which i will be replacing soon. prolly 50 or so pounds of live sand and 60 pounds or so of rock which i'll prolly get another 20lbs or so. have a maxi jet 900 and a couple other cheap powerheads in there which i just ordered 3 maxi jet 1200's and one upgrade kit. the return pump is a mag7 for lights i have a coralife 48" two 10k and two actinic's all 65w. other then that i check para's yesterday before i put the rock in there and everything was good. i'll wait a day and test again. well here is what u've been waiting for the pix huh
hope u like em








wally


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice looking. What are your future plans in your tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like you got a nice start on things...


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the kind words i have been reading up on this for a long time now. well i added 40 more pounds of live sand and about 60 pounds of live rock from a guys tank that has been up for over a year so i'm not sure if i'll see much of a spike in my parameters. so far i've found 4 hermit crabs one snowflake crab (not sure on name) and a couple bristol worms. for lights i just bought a new set of t5's for corals i'm gunna get a hammer coral some frogspawn and torch coral first then add some colorful palys and zoas and maybe some candy cane coral for fish a couple clowns a scooter blenny maybe a small tang and from there we'll just have to see. once i start putting corals and fish in there i'll update ya on the pix thanks again guys
wally


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds really good to me...
Look forward to the updates..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that sombrero rock looks awesome defately a ton of potential here for a sweet reef


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

nice looking tank you got a good start


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well i got exited and got a few frags from a guy that live close to me and they all seem to be doing great got a cleaner shrimp in there and heres a couple pix of what i got its a hammer, torch, frogspawn, candy cane, and yellow skirt zoas.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice are you going to put anemones and polyps in there?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

couple more pix i took today thought i'd throw them up
wally


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

there ya go what fishes you going to put in there?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well figured i'd update, i've gotten a sun coral frag and some red mushrooms. tuesday i'm getting some fish and some more zoas. just figured i'd update with some pix now and then again on tuesday after i get the fish in there


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice wally! some great frags you have there!

the suncoral looks awesome under the actinics! (or moon lights...whatever they are!)

cant wait to see the tank mature and grow!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like that rock. Tons of things to do. Damnit.....I really need to get a bigger tank!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking tank!! Keep up the good work.

Question: How does that syphon overflow work for you? Any issues with it?

What kind of HOB overflow it is? Looks like a "U" tube type.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

ask all the questions u want thats what this forum is for right. the hob overflow came with the proclear sump i bought and yes it is a u tube type syphon and i've unplugged the return to see if it would over flow and it just filled the sump then stopped so i know if the power goes out while i'm not here i'll be ok. it is an acrylic tank so if i wanted to drill it, it wouldn't be as bad as drilling glass. i'd be scared doing that. thanks for all the comments guys i'll post more pix when i take em
wally


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good to see that you have already checked your sump level for a power cut. What I meant to ask (or, my focus was) how the "U" Tube syphon or overflow restarted? Did it have any issues, or do you have an aqua-lifter to draw out additional air in the U-Tube?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

it took me a little while to get all the air out of the u tube when i first started the syhon but once its started it never gets air in it at all, if an aqua-lifter is like a powerhead to start the syphon back up no i dont have one the syphon on mine never stops the u tube is always full of water never an air bubble in it that i've seen. u just have to use a lil flex tube or something to stick up there to suck all the air out it might take a lil while but once i got all the air out of the tube it hasn't gotten any back in it. hope that helps n sh*t i got new fish and stuff i'll post pix thanks
wally


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

couple of new fish a Spotted Mandarin two spotted cardinalfish some new polpys and some red shrooms let me know what u think thanks ahead of time
wally


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I really like that rock. Tons of things to do. Damnit.....I really need to get a bigger tank!!!!!!!!!!!


what is stopping you?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

couple more pix


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i hope have alot fo pods for that mandrin or can get it to eat live brine or fozen..


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i've heard its very hard to get those to eat, but i haven't had any problem with that i have frozen brine shrimp and after a couple days i say him eating when i feed the rest of the fish, the one i have is a male cuz of the spine like fin on top just like the goby. i also got a six line wrasse, that i've heard eats corals, i've watched him for hours and he hasn't taken any bites out of my corals but i keep him pretty well feed so other then that i've been looking into a yellow tang, and i ordered a set a T5's so hopefully things will grow faster haha i'll update when that comes in thanks
wally


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sixlines dont usually eat corals. i have a little guy and he doesnt peck at ANY of my corals. he does however do an awesome job of pecking all the pests off of the rocks









also, brine shrimp have very little nutritional value. you should try to get the mandarin to start eating mysis shrimp. MUCH better for them







if your mandarin is eating frozen then that is awesome!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

so i got the T5 setup and i love it its so much brighter then my PC fixture, and it has moonlights built in so thats nice, i also got a hoddoni carpet anemone a royal gramma a candy striped cardinal and i got some rics on the way, it was my birthday and no one bought me anything so i figured i'd buy myself a couple things. haha i'm still in the process of figuring out how im going to get my asm g1x skimmer in my sump or if i'm going to put in another baffle and make a fuge other then that heres some pics one of the anemone and one of the old lights and one of the new haha tell me what ya think 
wally


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that is a huge anenome very nice. tanks looking good


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i got it from saltwaterfish.com and i've ordered a couple times from them and everthing is good. on the site it said it was 4 to 6 inchs, but maybe the bottom of its 4 to 6 inchs the top is prolly 10 to 12 in around, prolly 8 inch across, philip and patunia my clowns have checked it out a couple times i'm just waiting for them to host, i hope they do haha thanks man if u see in the pix the first one of my tank was before i had anything, and the second is like just tonight i love this hobby haha 
wally


----------

